# Vantrue event recording



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I have the pro cam. If something happens in my car and I want to send the currently recording file to the event folder, how do I do that. And can it be done stealthily without activating the screen?


----------



## MLopez (Sep 21, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> I have the pro cam. If something happens in my car and I want to send the currently recording file to the event folder, how do I do that. And can it be done stealthily without activating the screen?


I have the same cam, there is a button labeled "P" on the left of the screen, that will flag the camera to save the current video. I don't think you can do it stealthy.
https://www.vantrue.net/Support/detail/id/35.html


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Being stealthy would be the last thing on my mind when I'm in that situation. Hit the "!/P" button and focus on your next steps.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Ok, thanks. As for stealth, I think I might just put a piece of tape over the screen. I don't like calling any extra attention to the cam.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Ok, thanks. As for stealth, I think I might just put a piece of tape over the screen. I don't like calling any extra attention to the cam.


There is an option to turn the screen off when recording.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

He means the screen lighting back up when hitting the P/!

I wish there was a RF/BT style "remote" that could be mounted to the steering wheel or something for this purpose. I've seen one dash cam with a similar feature while shopping for one on Amazon but can't seem to find it again

After using a dash cam for a bit I'm wondering if it would be best to use the dual cam only for active rides (start recording about when approaching the pick up, about 15-30s prior, and end when done with ride) to increase capacity of recording, and have a cheap single lens front facing cam for continuous loop recording for accident recording, only to be pulled in the case of an accident. Even 256gb isn't enough storage for the length of recording I want, if it captures the entire 13-14 hours behind the wheel


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Even 256gb isn't enough storage for the length of recording I want, if it captures the entire 13-14 hours behind the wheel


New dashcam #B2W can work with a 400Gb SanDisk Ultra A1 card, which can last about 31 hours recording before it was full!


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I have the pro cam. If something happens in my car and I want to send the currently recording file to the event folder, how do I do that. And can it be done stealthily without activating the screen?


You shouldn't really _have _to manually send something to the event folder. You should be transferring all your footage off to a HDD before the card fills up. With a 256GB card, my Vantrue N2 Pro hits capacity at 22 hours, 55 minutes (dual 1080p). If you're only saving _events_, I think you're making a mistake. You should be saving all footage where a pax is in the car. External HDDs are insanely cheap for how much storage you get. One long day's worth of driving can get you a 10TB drive. The WD Elements 10TB drive are normally $200, but often go on sale for $160. That is enough for a LOT of driving. If you only keep the interior footage, and transcode to h.265, it should be enough for YEARS of rideshare driving.

Another advantage of this is, it is the ULTIMATE stealth way of keeping footage. You don't even have to reach for the camera to "save" it. So the pax won't see you do anything. You just keep driving. You don't have to worry about overwriting something, because you routinely offload the video and never let the card fill to capacity. At just under 23 hours per card, you can very safely swap the card after 16-20 hours, and have everything saved.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> There is an option to turn the screen off when recording.


I always have mine on. If it's off and someone wants to do something shady/hurt you etc, they would do it thinking camera is not on or not even noticing it. In that case, you've already been assaulted/falsely reported on etc. If it's on and they can see it there, it acts as a deterrent. I would advise to always keep it on. If they don't like it, they can order another car. Prevention is always better than cure.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> He means the screen lighting back up when hitting the P/!
> 
> I wish there was a RF/BT style "remote" that could be mounted to the steering wheel or something for this purpose. I've seen one dash cam with a similar feature while shopping for one on Amazon but can't seem to find it again
> 
> After using a dash cam for a bit I'm wondering if it would be best to use the dual cam only for active rides (start recording about when approaching the pick up, about 15-30s prior, and end when done with ride) to increase capacity of recording, and have a cheap single lens front facing cam for continuous loop recording for accident recording, only to be pulled in the case of an accident. Even 256gb isn't enough storage for the length of recording I want, if it captures the entire 13-14 hours behind the wheel


I still have a 128gb card...It records 10 hours....both lens.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Once they get out of the car hit the event button. That will give you the file in the events folder with a time stamp. Then you know in the main folder the footage you need to look for and save later on.

I tag stuff all the time that is happening outside the car and usually tell my PAX "Look at that crazy fool, need to save that to the dashcam for YouTube".


----------

